# Mini kids



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my first year breeding minis. Many years ago, before there was such a thing, my Nigerian bucks got loose and bred my Boer, Oberhasli, Alpine and Nubian does. The resulting kids were gorgeous (blue eyed, traditional colored Boers!) and the does were great milkers. 

Anyway, I decided to "downsize" my girls and bought an awesome black Nigerian buck. (he comes from lines with udders and body types dreams are made of). Besides being awesome quality, he also has blue eyes and moon spots.

My Oberhasli doe had twin bay Mini daughters. Cute as a button!

My Nubian doe had twin black bucklings, both moon spotted. One has droopy ears, one looks like a 747!

Today, one of my Mancha does delivered twin bucklings. Both have the Mancha ears (elf, most likely). Both have blue eyes (hope they stay that way). Both are black. One has 2 small spots, the other is black with brown trim and a broken white band and moon spots. Striking!

I love these little guys!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds like your having a great time! Congrats on the babies and pretty colors! Pics?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So exciting! Congratulation! (I would love to see pictures too, hint hint..)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Yes, pics of all! And Sire too!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll post pics from home, I'm at work right now.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The 2 mini Oberhasli doelings


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The 2 Mini Nubian bucklings


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

And the 2 Mini Mancha bucklings


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cute! and I love all the colors


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh lottsagoats1.... So, so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------

